# Whew!



## wayman (Dec 15, 2007)

I think I finally finished my quest to achieve Select for 2008 (5,066), having taken my fourteenth shopping trip in six weeks on the Keystone :lol: Now it's just time to sit back and watch the points post, and hope my counting equals their counting....

Counting travel and double-points, I think I picked up 9,006 new AGR in 2007. My grand total from 2002-2006 was just 5,360. It's been a fun couple months, but I'll enjoy sitting on my tuckus at home for a few days now, thankyouverymuch 

Looking forward to receiving my Select Luggage Tags!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 15, 2007)

wayman said:


> Looking forward to receiving my Select Luggage Tags!


Just make sure that you "select" the correct ones to put on. :lol:


----------



## The Metropolitan (Dec 15, 2007)

My points just posted today to put me into Select Status - sort of neat in that you will instantly notice on logging in that your screen background is a different color.

When you hit the threshold, after logging in, *make certain to do the following:*

You will see your status as Select, the word you'll recognize as being a hyperlink that you can click on.

This will spell out the benefits you've earned - the 25% bonus on segments, the upgrade coupons, the 10%/Club Acela Pass coupons you'll get.

At the bottom, you'll see a link for a special _redemption offer_ - click on this!

You'll get a screen of a bonus you can accept.

Click on the accept button, and you'll be taken to a screen which you can select free magazine subscriptions.

If you choose not to take these, merely go to the top right corner of the screen to a link that says "Redeem for Free Amtrak Travel" Click on this!

Look at your total AGR Points: They'll have magically balooned by 2500 points!

I had 12994 at the beginning of the day - I now have 15844, enough for a one zone roomette reward!


----------



## wayman (Dec 15, 2007)

The Metropolitan said:


> If you choose not to take these, merely go to the top right corner of the screen to a link that says "Redeem for Free Amtrak Travel" Click on this!
> Look at your total AGR Points: They'll have magically balooned by 2500 points!


Wow! Looking forward to this--that 2,500 is half of the 5,000 I need to get from my current total to the two-zone roomette redemption for next summer's big trip  And to think I might've screwed up and taken a magazine instead... Thanks!


----------



## The Metropolitan (Dec 15, 2007)

Yup. I guess you can factor these extra points into your cost-benefit analysis for AGR! I tend to find comfort that my one "weird" trip leapfrogging trains all day that made the ultimate difference in my making Select this year, ultimately netted me 4100 points for about $83!

The feeling of finally qualifying for a sleeper reward is a nice one (I could merely jump on the Silver Star any afternoon I pleased with almost no notice at all!), but it does leave me debating the now easy redemption of a one zone sleeper versus trying to hang in there for the two zone reward.

I've been awaiting an adjustment post to my account of some 3100 points for an Online Mall purchase that I've yet to recieve. This should put me at about 19.5K, so tantalizingly close to a 2/3 of a transcon!

Enjoy your status, I'm looking forward to doing the same!


----------

